# Eurotunnel Summer 2009



## 115382 (Aug 10, 2008)

Eurotunnel have released their availability and fares for next summer.

£122 normal fare but we'll only need to use £30.50 worth of Tesco Clubcard vouchers to pay for the crossing.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Mystery_Machine said:


> Eurotunnel have released their availability and fares for next summer.


Ooo - good information! Must get booking tonight 

Gerald


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Booked today for next july. Teso vouchers again and counting down.

Putties


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Have they increased the number of fire exstinguishers we need to carry :lol: :lol:


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*T4nnel and Tesco vouchers*

Hi, sorry if this has been covered elsewhere but can somebody please 
explain to me the procedure for using tesco vouchers as payment for 
eurotunnel.
cheers curlyboy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Like Curlyboy we could also benefit from knowing how to do it, we have only ever taken our Tesco's vouchers back to Tesco's against shopping - sounds like that is not the best plan.

All ideas gratefully received.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: T4nnel and Tesco vouchers*



CurlyBoy said:


> Hi, sorry if this has been covered elsewhere but can somebody please
> explain to me the procedure for using tesco vouchers as payment for
> eurotunnel.
> cheers curlyboy


Yes please. and how do youget these vouchers and what do you need to spend to get em

phill


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi

Its quite easy really. The vouchers are worth 4 x their value if used against Eurotunnel vouchers. 

You have to go to Tesco's website and sign in, then go to clubcard section and scroll down till you find eurotunnel.

Assuming you physically have your clubcard vouchers you then have to add the amount of vouchers you would like to use to your basket and it calculates 4x for you (check on eurotunnels website first for cost). Once added to basket you have to input the clubcard voucher number where it prompts you to do so. 

Tescos then send you all the information you need usually the next day with some vouchers, then phone eurotunnel direct and book crossing.

You then have to send vouchers by special delivery post to eurotunnel, once they have received them they will email you a reference number to input on keypad when you arrive at tunnel.

Sorry if this sounds as clear as mud! Just follow your nose once on Tesco's website.

Kirsty


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

*Using Tesco points*

See article by Rapide561 posted on the 2/7/08 titled "Beginners guide to Tesco/ Ferries/ Tunnel"
Forrester

Mod addition: "Beginners guide to Tesco/ Ferries/ Tunnel" http://motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-448287.html#448287


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

This is the link to the Tesco site http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/deals/
But first check the eurotunnel site and choose your crossings so that you know the price and therefore the amount of Tesco tokens (Deals) you want to cash in.

And don't forget to take your fire extinguisher with you on the train :lol: 8O

Mrs. D


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Eurotunnel*

Hi Kirsty, thanks very much for that, seems clear enough.
curlyboy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you to all those who have posted to help, we have obviously been very naive with them! I have NEVER looked at deals before, we must be in the dark ages here!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If I book my Eurotunnel crossing now and, for some reason the tunnel is closed on the day I am due to travel, do I get a refund, a ferry crossing or what ?

G


----------

